# 65 Classic Dash



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey fellas if anyone has a 65 , That has been restod or is a classic look ,Could you please post some pice ( up close also). I want to get a more detailed look at what needs to be done to my dash to make it look "Classic".. tks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you mean by 'classic'? Do you mean original? Or modern digital gauges made to look old?


----------



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was referring to an original look. My gauge face clear covers are shot and one of my gauges is bad. here it think i have a pic here... Login to a private Photobucket.com album

I really lke how the gauges look , I just want to make them look sweet and clean.If I could get away with keeping them i would.


----------



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

I went and took some more pics of the dash right now , Kind of dark it is raining here in SoCal (Wow it really is).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

what's your password for the photos?


----------



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

pw = bucfan69


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

*65 dash*

I swapped out to phantom gauges and a Vintage air system and i have the gauge cluster- I was gonna sell it on ebay but if your interested - it does need a new lens but it does have the little cardboard tubes and grommets and everything works( od reads 37000) i also have a beautiful heater control set (non a/c) that i just listed on ebay but have no bids yet


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

*65 dash*

here is some shots before the conversion


----------



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

That old dash is very nice... if you figure out a price maybe we can do something. pm me if you want or my email is [email protected] tks TD6


----------

